# Smoked cheese and smoked eggs



## redneck5236 (Mar 12, 2022)

Was in the fifties here Friday and dry was a good day to smoke cheese and eggs! Did several different cheeses and cheese balls and some hard boiled eggs ! I don’t care for the eggs but the wife loves them ! Eggs were coated with celery salt !


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 12, 2022)

Fantastic!

Smoked eggs are fun to then turn into Deviled Eggs.. adds that extra smokey flavor!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice little stash you got! Probably won’t last long!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Nicely done. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice batch of cheese! And smoked, pickled hard boiled eggs...oh nummy! I know yours aren't pickled but oh so good!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice batch of smoked treats, I'm like you for the eggs, but wife would be all over the eggs    

David


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 13, 2022)

SO tell me more about these smoked eggs.....
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2022)

That ought to keep you going for a while. We just got some cold weather here, but it’s too cold to go to the store to get some cheese to smoke! 
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 28, 2022)

When I did my smoked eggs in the past I seasoned them with bacon salt.  Gave them a little extra smoky pop.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> SO tell me more about these smoked eggs.....
> Jim


I second this! How does one smoke an egg?
Does the yolk not turn gray and smell of sulfur with the extra cooking?


----------



## redneck5236 (Sep 29, 2022)

Eggs are hard boiled then seasoned with either celery salt or seasoned salt


----------

